# Complete Noob: Miscellaneous Questions



## BrandonS (Sep 13, 2013)

First an introduction:
My names Brandon and I'm pretty much brand new to cycling. The last time I've actively ridden a bike (a $100 MTB from a discount store that probably weighed 50 lbs) was when I was a Sophmore in High School; I'm now 29. So it's been a while. 

In any case, I've been enjoying running a lot the past few months, but am looking for something that will allow me to "cover more ground" so to say and engage in it for longer periods of time, as well as, build more stamina for running when I'm tested. Not sure if it'll be pertinent or not, but I really only do shorter distances and can only run an 8 minute mile or can do about 3 miles in like 28 minutes or so (just started running regularly 3 months ago) Nothing fantastic, but a little better than a couch potato.

I did some research on bike models I could afford; which put me at bottom end for road bikes. I settled on the 2014 Trek 1.1C. I got the '14 due to the front carbon fork and "upgraded" shifters. I realize a new one is more pricey, but I don't have the knowledge or have any cycling friends to look at a used one and determine if it has quality/good working components on it; nor do I know how to select the correct size bike other than looking at sizing charts online and guessing.

Questions:
So with all that said (sorry for the novel); I've come up with a few questions.

1. As stated above I got it mainly for fitness. With that said, I think I would like to get into maybe group rides, but not really compete in races (don't think I'll ever be fast enough to be competive honestly). I know it's like Chevy vs Ford (I'm a car guy), but will the '14 Trek 1.1C fit these needs? I see new cycling guys get this bike, people say it's a great first bike and thosethat have it say they love them. I also have come across threads where it seems everyone in the thread says they are garbage, the components are horrible, and it's the worst choice in the world to buy one.

2. Here is a list of things I have. Is there anything else (within reason) that I would need to enjoy this sport or can you see anything that is a horrible purchase?
-Bike
-Tool Keo Easy clipless pedals and Bontrager RL Shoes
-Helmet
- 1 pair of Cycling Shorts and 1 Jersey (I'll just have to wash often for now)
- Water Cage and bottle
- I still need to get underseat pouch, tube, patch kit, pump

3. I wear boots for my job,but plan to commute. Would you guys recommend just switching the pedals with the stock ones so I can ride to work or would you all change everyday at work and ride in regular clothing with the clipless shoes on? Maybe a set of clip in "platform" deals? My commute is a mere 2 miles one way.

4. Cycling Computer... I ultimately want to get in better shape and improve as a cyclist. I know I'll compete with myself; it's how I am. Should I buy a computer right now that can expand to have cadence or would it be a while until I get the "basics" down and get in shape enough to need it. Basically, trying to decide if I'd be OK in the interim with a cheaper one from Walmart or if I'll quickly be replacing it.

5. How far should I ride at first? Given my current fitness (I mentioned it in the intro) what would you think would be a reasonable distance to start myself off at? The terrain here in OK is relatively flat with some rolling hills.

6. I see a bunch of things about shorts and stuff. The shorts I picked up were Bontrager Solstice. Will these be alright shorts (I can't afford $100 pair right now because of buying all the other stuff)? Also, will they be fairly modest? Just looking to not have a perfect imprint of my tenders on the outside. I'll admit, I just purchased them at the time of sale of my bike and didn't try them on. I left them at the LBS with the other accessories and was planning to do that when I took delivery of the bike.

I apologize for all the horrible questions and insanely long thread. I've been reading none stop on the internet, but really have no basis of knowledge on any of this to filter out the BS. I also realize LBS are in business to make money so it helps to sanity check what they are telling me. 

I'm sure as I keep reading I'll have more so I'll just throw them in a post below at that point. That way I don't clutter the forum all up.

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm a noob too but not a complete noob, so I can chime in a bit on two things you brought up.

>I see new cycling guys get this bike, people say it's a great first bike and thosethat have it say they love them. I also have come across threads where it seems everyone in the thread says they are garbage, the components are horrible, and it's the worst choice in the world to buy one.

Welcome to the internet. You'll find very soon you'll get the same type of contradictory advice here.

>2. Here is a list of things I have. Is there anything else (within reason) that I would need to enjoy this sport or can you see anything that is a horrible purchase?

Everything is the basics. Depending on the time of day you ride, you may also want front/back lights.

I think you may actually need/want 2 pumps, a floor pump and a frame pump. The floor pump is what you will actually use to get your bike up to 100 PSI whereas the frame pump is what you carry with you in case you get a flat. Frame pumps seldom get your tires up past 70 PSI, at least that's my experience with them. They basically allow you to inflate your tire enough so that you can get home and pump it with the floor pump.


----------



## 13MWZ (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm new myself, so I'll tell you what I've learned so far.

Your bike is great for what your doing with it. The people who "trash talk" it are the ones who think any bike under $2k is garbage. I basically have the Specialized equivalent of the Trek 1.1 and it has been great. Ride your ride and don't worry about the haters.

Sounds like you've got the basics to get out there and ride. Infact your one step up on me, I'm not even clipless yet. As far as commuting, try it both ways and see what is more comfortable/convenient for you. Nobody can really make that decision but you.

Personally I wouldn't worry about the computer just yet. Yea it would be nice to look down and see how far you've gone, how fast your going, ect. But I wouldn't waste money on a cheaper one if your just going to upgrade later. I just use my phone with Map my Ride app for now, I think you'd do well with it for now as well. 

Distance it totally up to you. What I did on my first couple rides was just ride until I started to feel tired or uncomfortable (hands going numb, butt sore, ect) then turn around. Next few rides after that I tried to extend the ride a little at a time. I wouldn't set a distance and force yourself through it. From what I've been reading that would do more harm to your ride (and enjoyment of it) than good.

As far as shorts, I'm sporting cheepies for now. They don't do anything to even try to "hide" my junk. I don't think the better quality more expensive ones will either. If it makes you uncomfortable get a pair of light weight looser shorts to wear over them. But nobody's going to be looking at your package while your riding. 

As I said, I'm a noobie myself so take it all with a grain of salt. It's just what I've found so far. Someone with more experience will be chiming in soon.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

1. Not like Chevy vs. Ford... Fords are clearly better (but classic Mopar is better yet). It's the person on the bike that matters, not the bike... that bike won't hold you back.

2. Basic tools: screwdriver, allen wrenches (4mm, 5mm usually). Floor pump is a good call. You can get good prices on jerseys if you look around, check out the outlet stuff on PrimalWear's website, you can have a decent jersey for $20 sometimes. 

3. Leave the boots at work and ride in the shoes you already bought. 

4. I've been riding for years and still don't have a computer.

5. 10-15mph for twenty miles... work up to at least 60 miles. Don't forget some energy bars on the longer rides.

6. Depends on the seat, fit, riding style... I only wear padded shorts on long rides (over 50 miles) and they are usually just cheapo performance bike brand... this is a very individual personal preference sort of question. 

*find a LBS that is willing to talk to you just for the joy of cycling with no pressure to buy, there are plenty of them out there.


----------



## duckylick (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm a noob that's found his groove - kinda.

First off, don't apologize this is why we are all here!

I agree with all that's been said above, except for the shoes idea:

_*Ride clipless or ride in work shoes for two miles*_ Personally, now that i know what it's like, I never ride clipless anywhere. I initially got the shimano dual platform/clipless pedals - useless! I never used the platform side. 

Cycling computer - hmmm, not required but for now, you can also download apps to your phone for free for basic tracking. Probably not as accurate, but they work. Are you on Strava?

Tools - also consider the CO air pump versus the larger air pump. CO has it's downside, in that when you get home you have to release the air and reinflate, but I use it because it's very quick and compact. Inflates tires in a matter of a few seconds.

Distance - well, I'd say if you're in decent shape 8-15 miles, you should be able to get to a 30 mile ride at a moderate pace pretty quickly. Local groups should have rides at varying levels. Definitely shoot for 10-15 miles on the first rides.

Clothing - yeah, once you cycle a lot you realize the guys with the tight clothes and showing junk are the norm. Some are more supportive/show less. Few serious bikers worry about this and cover up - just do your thing. You'll get used to it. Plus those that do look like noobs and "occasional" bikers at best.

More stuff - don't buy a lot until you know what you like. Then try a few different things at a time. For example, you don't have to have gloves. I'd strongly recommend glasses, though U suppose that's prefernce too.

Oh and the BIKE! Yeah I heard the same stuff. It's a reputable company. You can start there and get new components for the frame if something is really hindering you, but that's unlikely.

Welcome!


----------



## OWSI (Mar 11, 2009)

1. The Trek 1.1 will do fine. It's more about the rider then the bike. 
2. Get the under seat bag and the tube, patches, multi-tool and CO2 inflator for use if on the road repairs are needed. Get a floor pump for inflating your tires at home, before your ride. Your tires will loose 10 - 15 psi in a weeks time, so you will need to inflate them often. You might consider some cycling gloves also. You will know if you need them after a ride or two.
3. You already bought the pedals and shoes so I would use those and change at work.
4. I would not buy a cheap computer to start with. I would do without until you can afford one with cadence. I have found cadence to be a good tool for training. 
5. I would start out thinking more about time instead of distance. Start with 30 minutes and see how you feel. If you feel good increase the time until you feel some level of discomfort. (only you can determine what is an acceptable level of discomfort). If you wait till you start to feel discomfort before you turn around, you can turn what would have been an enjoyable ride into a miserable ride. (Been there, done that!). It is not unusual to feel discomfort in a relatively short time period when you are first starting.
6. Shorts, Jerseys, etc... You don't need to spend $100 to get perfectly good shorts and jerseys. Look for sales. I personally like the Pearl Izumi Attack shorts, or the Performance house brand. Look for sales at performancebikes.com or other online retailers.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow, I thought _*I*_ was "wordy"!! 

1. As an entry level bike, yours is fine. In reality, it would probably suite many logging thousands of miles a year. As someone else said, it won't hold you back. Enjoy it, ride the wheels off it, then buy another set and ride some more. :thumbsup:

2. Much of cycling apparel is subjective, so try before you buy. As for what to buy, consider padded shorts/ bibs, jerseys, gloves, but first get that saddle bag, tire change essentials and learn how to change a flat. Or you'll be phoning home for a ride. 

3. If possible, keep your clipless pedal system and store your boots at work. 

4. Smoothing the pedal stroke and maintaining an 'adequate' cadence are basics, so get a cheap, wired computer with cadence and read up on the topic. When you consider the total cost of entering into this sport, a $35 investment in a training tool (which is what it is, IMO) is worthwhile.

5. Your fitness level running isn't going to be your fitness level cycling, so we (and you) don't really know your fitness level. You have to start somewhere, so do a few rides of 'moderate' distance and 'moderate' intensity (both matter), upping distance by ~10% weekly, pushing yourself at times, but not at ALL times. Mix things up and stay in tune with how you're feeling. You may find that a couple of days on the bike and a run will work best for you, but time will tell.

6. As stated in #2, highly subjective. No one's going to be able to tell you how well the Bonty shorts will work. I suggest trying before buying with most cycling apparel.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

The others have hit most of the high points. FWIW there's my 2 cents. 
1) I'd get the tool bag and tools a.s.a.p., and don't forget tire spoons in that purchase (metal ones with rounded edges if at all possible). 
2) A good floor pump is a must. For the bike, lots of folks swear by CO2, however a good frame pump can inflate as high as you need no problem, and on a bad day you might run out of CO2 cartridges, but pumps never run out of air. If you get a frame pump, make sure it has a built in pressure gauge. 
3) For clothes, especially shorts/bibs, are a crapshoot. There are all kinds of reviews and such, but until you try them there's no way to know if they will work for you. Best you could do is to buy a few from somewhere with a good return policy, try them all and return the ones you don't like. As far as showing your goodies, if you're concerned, throw on a pair of shorts and go about your business. Anybody who gives you a hard time about it, isn't worth your time.
4) Your bike is good enough for what you need for now. Yeah it has a low bling factor, but like the clothes, anybody who's gonna give you a hard time about your bike isn't worth your time. Just ride with pride, and if/when something breaks, replace with as good as you can afford then ride some more.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

junior1210 said:


> ... on a bad day you might run out of CO2 cartridges, but pumps never run out of air.


If you run out of carts before your tire is inflated, you're likely doing it wrong. Not unlike flat repair in general, learn how to use CO2 before sitting on the side of some road. And... pumps are mechanical, and _can_ fail. 

IME, there are advantages and disadvantages to both.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

BrandonS said:


> First an introduction:
> 
> I did some research on bike models I could afford; which put me at bottom end for road bikes. I settled on the 2014 Trek 1.1C. I got the '14 due to the front carbon fork and "upgraded" shifters. I realize a new one is more pricey, but I don't have the knowledge or have any cycling friends to look at a used one and determine if it has quality/good working components on it; nor do I know how to select the correct size bike other than looking at sizing charts online and guessing.
> 
> ...


 1. The 1.1 is a fine bike. Ride it into the ground  Even if you upgrade someday you may want to keep the 1.1 as a second bike. 
2. If you are going to commute you may want to add lights, fenders, rack, panniers. Lights in case you get stuck out at night, rack and panniers to carry stuff, fenders to keep from getting splattered in the rain. At the very least I would add a nice, bright rear flasher. I find I get more respect out in traffic when I use mine, even in daylight (not sure why). You should also look at buying some chain cleaning and lubricating supplies, and maybe something to prop the bike on when you clean and lube the chain (doesn't have to be a full bike stand). Chain cleaning and lubing is easy to do, and should be done every couple of hundred miles or so, more often if you ride in the rain. Also a small tool kit to carry in your pouch, and tire levers. As someone else noted you will want a floor pump (with gauge) as you should be refilling tires before each ride. Finally, eyewear - if you don't have a decent pair of shades get one. Don't need to spend a lot, but you do want to protect your eyes when riding.
3. You could get pedals that are flat on one side (for street shoes) and accept cleats on the other. I have a pair like that on one of my bikes.

4. I would get a computer with cadence right now. As a noob it's a good thing to be able to monitor. They are not terribly expensive.

5. That's a very personal matter. Ride a distance you are comfortable with, and try to increase the length of your longest ride by about 10% each week. I've seen people start out at 5 miles, and I've seen others start out at 25. In either case you can build up to significant distances in no time.

6. In my experience shorts, or better yet, bibs, are worth spending $ on. A good pair of shorts or bibs is key to staying comfortable on longer rides. I actually own a couple of pairs of cheap Nashbar shorts that I got on sale for under $30 each. They are fine for rides under 35 miles or so, or workouts on my indoor trainer, but when I want to go longer I have a couple of nice pairs of bibs that are good for century rides. In any event your junk should not be showing through any decent pair of shorts, unless maybe you are a porn star.


----------



## BrandonS (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks for all the info; it definitely makes me feel a little more easy about what I have gotten so far. It isn't that I don't trust the LBS, because they seem to be great and have great reviews, but I also believe in "trust be verify."

Looks like I'll just have to wait until I get my bike to see about distance and pants, but I can understand how those would be specific to an individual.

I'll have to look into some of the extra items you all mentioned that didn't even cross my mind, rack and stack them according to price/priority and chip away at the list.


----------

